# Shipping Personal Effects



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

I know there have been other threads on this but I haven't found one which covers my circumstances.

I know there are many companies who will ship ex-UK but I am living in Ukraine and am trying to find a company who will pick up my stuff here and deliver it to Cyprus. I don't need a container as I don't have any big items, probably only about 6 tea chest size boxes of personal effects. 

If anyone knows of any companies who will pick up and deliver anywhere in the world I'd be grateful for the information as I haven't yet found a company who can do it.

Also, as I don't have a lot of things would it be better to send by air as a friend told me it can be quite a hassle to pick stuff up from the port.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

I sent things over from england by air as it was much more efficient for a small amount of stuff. We just dropped everything off at the airport the day before we flew and picked it up in cyprus the day after we landed. 

check with the airline you are planning to fly with and see if they can give you the number of a freight company they work with. They should be able to sort it out for you. ours only cost £2.50 per kilo so it worked out quite reasonable for a few boxes.


----------



## lakelander (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for that teandto.

That was going to be my next move if i have no luck with any of the carriers I've contacted. I had thought about contacting the airlines direct to see who they could put me in contact with.


----------

